# DXM



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

has anyone else ever used DXM recreationally which made your SA worse?


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, although i have experimented with a couple of other chemicals which ended up causing me a great deal of anxiety. Chugging an entire bottle of cough syrup is just something that ive never found appealing...


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah i took the pills,but it was gross and not a proud moment in my life.what other chemicals did u do,if u dont mind me askin


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I've used it many times in the past and i had some of the best drug experiences of my life on it... but know the risks involved before you do it.


----------



## mesaboog (Jun 5, 2008)

I've probably done dxm less than five times. I still can't decide if I like it, but I would do it again if I could. Um, I guess it made the SA go away, but it caused me to act like a zombie. And now I have bad derealization which others have mention with dxm.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

That is nasty stuff. I don't see how people find it fun. I tried it a couple times at a 100mg and 150mg dose I felt nothing so I uped to 300mg and barley hit the first platue which wasn't special so I decided that I wanted to hit at least the 2nd platue and possibly the third so the next dose I tried was 600mg. This lead to the worst night of my life, I spent the whole time with horible stomach ache non stop vomiting, horibile body load ect. I honestly felt like I was dying and I would have called 911 had I not known that my dose was way below the leathal limit and one point in the trip I thought my head fell off. It felt like it lasted days when it really was only 3 hours. Afterward I'd have panic attacks when I heard certain sounds that remided me of the trip. I would never do that stuff again.


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

doobashooba said:


> what other chemicals did u do,if u dont mind me askin


I took a hit of LSD and it was the worst 8 hours of my entire life. It gave me the most extreme anxiety that i have ever felt in my life.

Heres a quick overview of how the trip went:

I had done my research and knew that if you wanted to minimize your chances of a bad trip that you should do this in an enviroment that you are comfortable with. So i got together with my 2 closest friends and we planned to have the trip at one of their houses, which i had been to many many times and was very familiar with it, and i was very familiar with the people that i was going to be tripping with. Well we each take our hits, and about an hour later i start to feel it. The first hour of the trip was absolutely amazing, everything was so significant and i felt at peace with the world. But then my friend whose house i was at got a phone call from someone, and 6 people whom i had never before met ended up coming over to the house to play beer pong. Being around six complete strangers in this sort of a social setting would cause me a pretty good amount of anxiety normally anyways, but this definately wasnt under 'normal' circumstances. Acid significantly increases any emotion that you feel, and anxiety is definately an emotion that you dont want to have increased. I ended up having the biggest panic attack of my life. I went into the bathroom, and FREAKED THE **** OUT. I had no idea what to do, i felt like i was going to die, and actually felt scared for my life. I would usually be able to realize that my anxiety and fear is unreasonable and that it was just being caused by my SA, but since i was on acid i could not realize this.

I ended up climbing out of the bathroom window and ran to my truck and somehow drove home (yes i realize that it was incredibly stupid to drive while tripping, but i didnt know what the hell to do). Even once i got home and into my room i could not calm down. Only about 7 hours later once i started to come down did my anxiety start to lessen. The whole time i was in my room tripping i was thinking "what if i never come down, i could feel like this forever" and that only made things 10x worse.

So anyways thats my LSD story and i would advise everyone on here, since you all already have anxiety problems, to stay as far away from acid as possible.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've tried DXM a couple times. I have a bottle full of DXM pills on my desk. It's not the sort of drug most people would find fun. Mostly teenage kids take it because it's the only thing they can get their hands on.

Here's a tip for people who want to try it: get the cough gels so you don't have to down a lot of nasty syrup. Syrup is pointless for a cough anyway -- it's the drug that makes the cough go away, not the fact that it's liquid.

Also, only get dextromethorphan hbr. You don't want any other medicines added to it that could be harmful in high doses.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

ShyGuyy420 said:


> doobashooba said:
> 
> 
> > what other chemicals did u do,if u dont mind me askin
> ...


yeah i find acid magnifies my anxiety. if i take it around people i don't know i get super paranoid/freak out a bit. i'm ok if i have a close/trustworthy friend around though

as for dxm i've never had it straight but have had pills that were reported to be adulterated by it and it felt pretty bad. i've heard it's pretty much the worst recreational drug, mainly cos of the body load etc. do shrooms or something instead.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Where do people get acid anymore? I heard the two people who supplied the whole United States were caught. And it's very hard to make.


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rufus said:


> Where do people get acid anymore? I heard the two people who supplied the whole United States were caught. And it's very hard to make.


I doubt that there was only two people supplieing the entire U.S. with LSD. I know of two people just within my hometown, which has a population of less than 150,000, where i could get acid from.

Although its almost impossible to find shrooms in my town, which to me makes absolutely no sense because they are so much easier to produce than LSD.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah,ive done acid once but it wasnt any good.but im stayin far away from that now.i guess wut attracted me to dxm is well i always thought i was crazy and dxm literally makes u feel crazy.its like the bliss only a madman can feel.unfortunatly i was on the 4th platue once and i had a bad anxiety attack and it seems like it made my SA worse


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

doobashooba said:


> its like the bliss only a madman can feel.


Haha this made me smile. I could probably relate to that if i ever tried it.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

haha yeah i dont recomend u do it,but i aint gonna lie to u it was great :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It was the stupidest thing ive ever done, drank a whole bottle of cough syrup. I was ****ed up for 36 hours straight. Wasnt fun at all. Couldnt stand or walk straight. Basically layed in bed for the duration of the drug.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

DXM can be very frightening at higher doses (4th plateau). You lose all motor control, vision turns black/white, your mind and body become seperated often resulting in out of body experiences.

4th plateau is so intense that it is very common for people to actually call 911 (if they still can) and report that they are dying. It literally feels like you are dying on these high doses, your mind becomes completely detached from your physical body. There is no sense that your body belongs to you in the least, it is as if you are an alien watching your heart beat and observing your vision from some other planet.

On my 4th plateau trip I took 1200 mg of pure DXM powder and it went something like this:

I was lying in my bed just after taking the powder while listening to some Biosphere (ambient band). After an hour or so, I was getting all the typical effects of the drug, numbness, colors were brighter, things seemed further away, felt a little dreamy. I just lay there listening to my music when the feeling of my heart became more pronounced. This feeling gradually came on stronger and stronger to where it almost felt as if my heart were beating in my own ears.

Then it felt as if someone had cut the line that held together my physical body and soul, in an instant I literally felt as if I were floating above my own body even though I was still seeing out of it on my bed. I was extremely terrified and freaking the **** out desperately trying to somehow swim back into my body if I could. My vision began alternating from color to black/white sporadically and this alien presence came into my bedroom. My ceiling turned into this undulating red and black astral carpet that led to this supreme female alien intelligence. Her eyes formed at the end of the carpet and the undulating wave was slowly carrying me towards her and there was nothing I could do.

My sense of soul or identity was being distorted and smeared across stars while I continued drifting towards her. This celestial drone or hum slowly began rising within my hearing, till it became almost deafening, but at the same time very stark and dead. Kind of as if you were looking at the brightest light imaginable, but it made no difference to you.

After riding the undulating carpet for some time, the carpet faded and I was just adrift in a stark night sky that was grey instead of black and the stars were all static and scratched. After that point, my memory just went completely shot and I woke up the next day completely retarded. I didn't know how to dial a telephone and could barely walk. I also was drooling from my mouth.

If you didn't know already, DXM creates something called olney's lesions which are very small holes in your brain. Anyone who thinks about doing this, I reccomend you just smoke a joint. Not worth a trip to the hospital or prematurely making yourself retarded.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What's DXM? :stu

What do I know? I am addicted to LCD and Math.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> What's DXM? :stu
> 
> What do I know? I am addicted to LCD and Math.


Dextromethorphan, it's the active ingredient in all cold syrups.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

damn colonel,thats crzy.i can barely remember my 4th platue trips.i do remember seeing aliens and a few times i felt all my organs slowly vanish and i felt my body wit my hands and i felt like a skeleton.then my stomache came up and it has a hard square then all of a sudden i was back to normal still trippin.that was about the time i quit.
colonel,have u ever controled hallucinations when u tripped?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

doobashooba said:


> have u ever controled hallucinations when u tripped?


Nah, that would be nice if I could though!

On higher doses of acid and shrooms it seems to be that pretty much anything and everything goes and there isn't a whole lot I have control over. Last week on shrooms I became thoroughly convinced for a good hour that the voice inside was my head was really the voice of god and not me, the conversation went something like this in my head, lolz:

"OMG, is the voice inside my head actually god?"

"It all makes so much sense now, it's been god talking the whole time I've been alive and not me."

"If this really is the voice of god, why is he talking to himself?"

"I don't understand."

"Why did god just say 'I don't understand'?"

"Why did god just say "Why did god just say 'I don't understand'?"

"Maybe God is confused right now because he thinks he is me."

"Who am I then?"

"I must be god"

"Why does God talk to himself then?"


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

haha i love shrooms,it makes me feel like a caveman.i never even heard voices tho,its like being very primitive.when i controlled my hallucinations on dxm,i saw a thick black smoke come out from a shadow and then it turned into a big balloon and i conciously made it fill up the whole room,and when i close my eyes and open them i see it more clearly.its like when u stare at a flame in the dark for a few min. then u see it when u look away but if u focus on it and dont blink it will illuminate


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have never done DXM DON'T DO IT! Seriously, I probably made myself alooot more stupid than I should be. I use to be pretty bright, but have noticed a dramatic effect in my problem solving skills and plain old common sense ever since I did this stuff. I don't do it anymore cause there's no doubt in my mind that it has done some permanent brain damage to me, especially since when I first started doing it I would eat triple c's which usually kill people cause of all the extra crap in them. I would eat all 20 pills in the box at once while taking a SSRI. I probably got seratonin syndrome and didn't even realize it. There were time's on this stuff where I knew I was gonna die, I just knew it and thought "oh well, its been a good run". Just stay away from this drug. There's too much negative effects from it and probly alot more that are still unknown.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> If you have never done DXM DON'T DO IT! Seriously


 :ditto


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

It can cause brain damage especially with repeated use at higher doses. It's a little thing called Onley's lessions. It's disputed wether it causes it or not but I believe dxm does and probably other forms of brain damage, plus thoses who thake things with ingreadiants other than dxm aren't helping.

April, taking triple C's on a SSRI is a way to hit serotonin syndrom b/c triple C's contian CPM which is an antihistamine that is a mild SSRI as well, this is also the thing people overdose on and die when trying to get high on tripple C's. The only problem is Serotonin syndrom symptoms and the symptoms of a DXM high are very similar so it's hard to tell.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

yes dont do dxm!!not only has it caused me to be slower its like my mind is always on a hangover,those of u who done it knows how horrible the hangovers are,but it sucks.also it made my SA worse over 3 years and the most i did was 50.its very addictive,dont do it!!!


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Noca said:


> It was the stupidest thing ive ever done, drank a whole bottle of cough syrup. I was ****ed up for 36 hours straight. Wasnt fun at all. Couldnt stand or walk straight. Basically layed in bed for the duration of the drug.


I'm not sure if you were taking other drugs at the time, but there are many that can interact with DXM and some which can cause an extended trip as you mentioned.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq ... l#toc.4.16



> Fluoxetine (ProzacTM) is a cytochrome P450-2D6 inhibitor (39) and will change the characteristics of a DXM trip somewhat, increasing the ratio of DXM to DXO. Other P450-2D6 inhibiting drugs, which include many antidepressants, will probably do the same; see Section 15.1. The duration of the trip may be greatly extended by P450-2D6 inhibitors; some users have reported effects lasting 12 to 24 hours past the normal duration. The potency of DXM may also be enhanced via other mechanisms by fluoxetine (40).


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

btw if you do (against all advice) decide to try dxm make sure you use one of the 'safe' cough syrups. ie not one that has other ingredients in it that can kill you if you drink a whole bottles worth.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Another if you do decide to use DXM

1. make sure DXM is the only active ingredient
2. NEVER eat triple c's (Cold Caugh Coricidin)
3. The easiest way is to just buy a little bottle of Zicam (the kind you spray in your mouth), twist off the top, and just take a disgusting tasting shot and you'll be good. Its alot better than having to drink a whole bottle of Robo. Its almost like the people who made Zicam were expecting it to be abused, because the cap twists right off, its unbelievable. DXM is very inmature to do, I still have cravings to do it. I guess its just cause the first time I experienced it was one of the greatest days of my life.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Some of the best trips of my life were on dxm. I've probably done it 9-12 times in total, ranging from 500-1200mg and I've done ketamine a few times which is pretty similar. Every trip I've had has been enlightening, particularly because of the out of body experiences it granted me. At the time I was having extreme issues with relating to others and understanding my role in society. Much to my surprise, dxm allowed me to re-start a few friendships that I had let slip by, as I felt more and more understanding and empathetic towards these people (rather than shunning them).

It's been about a year since I had any, and probably will try it again in the future. I did not find any addiction at all, and I used it 2-3 times a week for an entire month.



> If you didn't know already, DXM creates something called olney's lesions which are very small holes in your brain. Anyone who thinks about doing this, I reccomend you just smoke a joint. Not worth a trip to the hospital or prematurely making yourself retarded.


I'm not sold on that. Obviously, one should use any drug with caution and consideration, but there is minimal evidence that suggests dxm, especially while taken orally, does this. Studies on rats have not yielded a correlation to humans. Having said that, serotonin syndrome is very possible, which is why I urge caution and meticulously controlled ingestion.



> Dextromethorphan, a common antitussive often found in cough medicines, has been shown to cause vacuolization in rats' brains.[4] However, *oral administration of dextromethorphan does not cause vacuolization in rats' brains.*[5]





> William White, a DXM researcher, concluded that Olney's lesions were forming in humans, but retracted his statement in 2004.[9] In 2003, *Cliff Anderson, a researcher and critic, wrote an article that illustrated that the tests conducted by Olney and Farber did not provide any conclusive evidence that lesions develop in human brains after exposure to dissociatives.*[6] Anderson quoted Karl L. R. Jansen's book, Ketamine: Dreams and Realities, which cited unpublished studies on monkey brains. White's opinion that DXM caused Olney's Lesions therefore came under fire. *White therefore concluded that based on some fundamental differences between rat biology and human biology* and because there have only been very few studies done on the occurrence of Olney's lesions, no connection can currently be proved or disproved.[11]


*Tips:* Do not start off trying to reach the highest plateaus. Depending on your body size, start off small (400mg) and gradually work your way up. I'm a pretty big guy, so I started at 500mg or so. Successive trips had me increase that to 700, 800, 900, 1100, etc.

Be sure that you're not using all-purpose cold medicines with acetaminophen. Dextromethorphan should be the sole active ingredient, and the bottle will be labeled as "DM" if it contains it. Otherwise you won't be in for a fun experience.

Find the highest concentration possible of mg per ml. This means you won't have to drink as much to feel the high. I'd suggest using delsym. It's got a 30mg to 5mL concentration (6mg/mL), which is the highest I've ever found at local pharmacies - Benylin Adult, and most others, are only 3mg/mL and Buckleys, despite its disgustingly strong taste (which I wrongly assumed would translate to potency) is only 2.5mg/mL. The bottle was around 140mL, so even at my highest plateau I never had to go over 1 and 1/3 bottles.

Drink it all at once. If you're going to drink half a bottle, down the half in as few swigs as you can. Otherwise, the taste starts getting to you and you'll likely be less inclined to drink the remaining swigs if you separate it into 3 or 4 small gulps.

Be patient. It usually takes an hour to 1.5 hours to kick in. Don't drink more after an hour passes and think you haven't drank enough to get the high. Wait it out, you'll know when it hits.

Do it in a secluded and comfortable area, and in your own home. This is a not a drug to use while out with others and partying. You'll quickly realise that you'll lose most motor functions and won't be able to walk, let alone stand up straight. I would ingest it at around 10pm, start feeling it at 11.30pm and experience the high from then to 5am, at which point I'd go to sleep.

I wouldn't recommend using it if you're strongly medicated. Admittedly, I was on effexor at the time, but only at a 75mg dosage, so it made no difference for me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Just take the cough gels, like I said. Then you don't have to taste any nasty syrup.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Rufus said:


> Just take the cough gels, like I said. Then you don't have to taste any nasty syrup.


I've never been able to find those at local pharmacies, supermarkets, etc. Are they sold at regular drug stores in your area? You could also order online, but that's kind of odd, packages of cough products going through the mail.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

Another extreamly important tip is for your first time never take more than 100mg right away if you are fine after about 2 hours you can up the dose, this is probably not enough to make you trip, but around 1 out of 10 people have a mutation in the enzyme that metabolizes DXM and it causes them to get high off less, their thips to be less pleasurable, and for the trips to last several days even ocassionally up to a week depending on their dose. 

Another tip, though I haven't tried it but i wish I did, is take about 2 benedryl and some ginger root to help with the nausea and vomiting that many people get whille robo tripping because the nausea and vomiting completely ruins the trip and made the night I did 300mg DXM by far the worst night of my life (though it felt like days, your time perception gets really f***ed up on DM). If you took away the nausea and body load it would have been enjoyable though. The night was so bad that anytime I try to do something else if anything reminds me of that night I have a panic attack. I can't even take dph to help me sleep anymore b/c it takes about 6 benadryl to make me sleep and I get a few mild halucinations at the dose, I used to be fine with it but now I have panic attacks b/c it makes me think of that night.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Slothrop said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Just take the cough gels, like I said. Then you don't have to taste any nasty syrup.
> ...


Yes, the pharmacy down the street from me. Rite Aid.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I tried it twice and had an un-fun time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha the experiences sound horrible =/
No thanks!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking at all the DXM products at Rite Aid and all of them had another substance besides DXM in the active ingredient column. I forget what it was, I think it was just two letters, but I can't remember what it said and don't know if its safe to take that or not. It was even on just regular Robitussin. Anyone know?


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> I was looking at all the DXM products at Rite Aid and all of them had another substance besides DXM in the active ingredient column. I forget what it was, I think it was just two letters, but I can't remember what it said and don't know if its safe to take that or not. It was even on just regular Robitussin. Anyone know?


Pseudoephedrine or Guaifenesin are to be avoided, same with Acetaminophen. Regular Robitussin has Guaifenesin, but the max strength or dx version should be free of that.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

The best source for this drug is Zicam:










The bottle is very very tiny and has about 300mg I believe. It can easily be swallowed in one gulp.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> The best source for this drug is Zicam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


163 mL is one gulp? :con


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone else just fell in love wit coricidin?yeah its the worst for u yeah u get horrible hangovers and frightful feelings,but out of all dxm that ive done i loved the twisted,life-long,almost schrizophrenic feeling of coricidin :troll


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

doobashooba said:


> anyone else just fell in love wit coricidin?yeah its the worst for u yeah u get horrible hangovers and frightful feelings,


Not a good choice. No wonder so many have been having bad experiences.

Do not use *Chlorpheniramine Maleate*!

* High doses of Chlorpheniramine Maleate (CPM) can cause severe and life-threatening symptoms including seizures; shortness of breath or troubled breathing; weakness; loss of consciousness; severe dryness of mouth, nose, or throat; bleeding from skin, mouth, eyes, rectum, and vagina; and possibly death.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

colonelpoop said:


> The best source for this drug is Zicam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zicam is the way to go as i mentioned before. But when I looked the other day, it and another active ingredient so I didn't buy it. I'm pretty sure before it was only DXM as the only active ingredient, maybe they're putting in more stuff so people won't abuse it (or i never noticed that other ingredient before).


----------



## Frosting (Jul 31, 2008)

> I had done my research and knew that if you wanted to minimize your chances of a bad trip that you should do this in an enviroment that you are comfortable with. So i got together with my 2 closest friends and we planned to have the trip at one of their houses, which i had been to many many times and was very familiar with it, and i was very familiar with the people that i was going to be tripping with. Well we each take our hits, and about an hour later i start to feel it. The first hour of the trip was absolutely amazing, everything was so significant and i felt at peace with the world. But then my friend whose house i was at got a phone call from someone, and 6 people whom i had never before met ended up coming over to the house to play beer pong. Being around six complete strangers in this sort of a social setting would cause me a pretty good amount of anxiety normally anyways, but this definately wasnt under 'normal' circumstances. Acid significantly increases any emotion that you feel, and anxiety is definately an emotion that you dont want to have increased. I ended up having the biggest panic attack of my life. I went into the bathroom, and FREAKED THE @#%$ OUT. I had no idea what to do, i felt like i was going to die, and actually felt scared for my life. I would usually be able to realize that my anxiety and fear is unreasonable and that it was just being caused by my SA, but since i was on acid i could not realize this.
> 
> I ended up climbing out of the bathroom window and ran to my truck and somehow drove home (yes i realize that it was incredibly stupid to drive while tripping, but i didnt know what the hell to do). Even once i got home and into my room i could not calm down. Only about 7 hours later once i started to come down did my anxiety start to lessen. The whole time i was in my room tripping i was thinking "what if i never come down, i could feel like this forever" and that only made things 10x worse.
> 
> So anyways thats my LSD story and i would advise everyone on here, since you all already have anxiety problems, to stay as far away from acid as possible.


lmao I've had something similar to this happen to me


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

No anxiety problems that I'm aware of. Originally I did it for the high but now I realize that what I liked most about it was the stimulant effect. It is a very powerful combination, it relaxes me and gives me energy, but it affects people differently. Psychologically it can actually be pretty addictive since it is so easy to obtain. 

So I've replaced dxm with a combination of provigil and wellbutrin. I don't crave it so much, I realize I craved it because I was tired all the time, not because I needed to get high.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

how r the meds workin for u


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do you ask? Were you doing it for the stimulant effect as well? 

The combination actually works pretty well. Wellbutrin alone was not enough for me even though it is supposed to be a stimulating SSRI. Adding the provigil created a noticeable change in energy. I wake up more refreshed and am not nearly as tired during the day as I used to be. 

I must confess I have tried dxm once since I started, mainly out of curiosity. The provigil actually altered the experience to where it wasn't that enjoyable. As I said, I was mainly doing it for the energy it gave me the following day (I would sometimes do it if I had a tournament the following where I needed to be able to concentrate, as one example). I can get a similar (but not as strong) effect from the provigil. Much healthier of course, and legal. 

Provigil is a stimulant so it will almost certainly help if you are having problems with low energy.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I have yet to see a stimulant type effect from Provigil. I take 200mg a day (at once) and maybe, just maybe I'll feel that my mood is better but can't tell if its the placebo effect or not. Then this "mood" goes away in about an hour.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, and I robotripped while on Provigil the other day and I don't think it effected the trip, atleast I don't think. DXM trips are never really special to me. Compared to mushrooms or Ketamine (which is sorta similar), DXM trips seem so fakeish to me. I can't really explain it. I describe music as "plasticy" while robotripping. Plastic like fake, everythings all plasticy but its still a very interesting experience. Lol, people are probly like "wtf" looking at this post.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> Oh, and I robotripped while on Provigil the other day and I don't think it effected the trip, atleast I don't think. DXM trips are never really special to me. Compared to mushrooms or Ketamine (which is sorta similar), DXM trips seem so fakeish to me. I can't really explain it. I describe music as "plasticy" while robotripping. Plastic like fake, everythings all plasticy but its still a very interesting experience. Lol, people are probly like "wtf" looking at this post.


How often do you robo, AE?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I robotripped while on Provigil the other day and I don't think it effected the trip, atleast I don't think. DXM trips are never really special to me. Compared to mushrooms or Ketamine (which is sorta similar), DXM trips seem so fakeish to me. I can't really explain it. I describe music as "plasticy" while robotripping. Plastic like fake, everythings all plasticy but its still a very interesting experience. Lol, people are probly like "wtf" looking at this post.
> ...


Like 4 years back I would do it about every month or two. I don't do it too often now, maybe every 6 months or so. When I first learned about it I did Triple C's two days in a row. I didn't know how bad they were for you, I was a stupid kid. The very first time though, nothing can even explain it. I thought I found the cure to SA (but its definitely not).


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> Like 4 years back I would do it about every month or two. I don't do it too often now, maybe every 6 months or so. When I first learned about it I did Triple C's two days in a row. I didn't know how bad they were for you, I was a stupid kid. The very first time though, nothing can even explain it. I thought I found the cure to SA (but its definitely not).


That's not bad at all. Last summer, I remember doing it at least 6-7 times in a single month.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had only positive experiences from DXM myself. On each of my trips I've felt a strong connection to other people, it's very empathetic and feels like everyone you're around understands you completely and you understand them. I've done it only about 5 times, in doses ranging from around 350-450mg and only one time reaching the 3rd plateau with 675mg. I'm sure Ketamine is much better and I don't think I'll ever consider taking DXM again unless I'm with somebody who's really interested in trying it.

If anyone's wondering what HBr is, it stands for hydrobromide which is hydrobromic acid attached to a base (in this case Dextromethorphan) creating a water-soluble salt form of DXM. It is absorbed much quicker by the body than Dextromethorphan Polistirex.


----------



## gertrude (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't do it. I did it like 15 years ago for a year or so off and on in college and I can testify it makes you stupid, hammers your memory, and I think other areas of the brain, and it doesn't go away - if anything it gets worse over time. I know I sound ok, and I can't prove that the DXM did it, but there has been a massive and steady drop in my ability to function and remember from that time forward. Maybe it would have happened anyway, but if I could go back and change one thing - not doing DXM would be what I'd pick. 

As for the social anxiety and DXM, it's an interesting question. My worst social anxiety was in college at the same time I was using DXM. I always assumed I used it because of the depression and S.A., just to feel better, but maybe there was a vicious cycle thing going on too where the DXM was worsening my symptoms. I'm not sure. 

Ketamine is being investigated as a rapidly acting antidepressant, so I think it makes sense that DXM, which is related, was probably what I was using to self-medicate my depression. (But it wasn't worth all those IQ points, God knows). If you're using it to feel "better" I'd consider a few antidepressant trials, psychotherapy and exercise first.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont see why anyone would want to do hardore drugs like that. The feelings are totally fake and they really **** up your brain. NOBODY has those awesome feelings, even the friendliest most extroverted person doesnt feel like that. If you wanna get ****ed up go get some whiskey.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Stay away from that **** people! It left me ****ed up for an entire weekend.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

KILL__JOY said:


> I dont see why anyone would want to do hardore drugs like that. The feelings are totally fake and they really **** up your brain. NOBODY has those awesome feelings, even the friendliest most extroverted person doesnt feel like that. If you wanna get ****ed up go get some whiskey.


yeah cause whiskey is so much better for you than other drugs.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to trip on that stuff all the time, I'm not going to lie, I used to love it. There were times when I thought I had achieved nirvana, although when I wrote my thoughts down and looked at them sober, it was quite an opposite. Had to stop it, though. It really did make my SA a lot worse, I used to do it and would never want to leave the house , plus it slowed my thoughts down and gave to me cognitive problems for a long time. For a while, I could not carry on a conversation because I just couldn't find the words in my head. My mind is finally almost recovered. I don't regret it, though. It was a learning experience. If you ever do it, I say to just man up and take the syrup (dex Hbr only, nothing else). Robitussin cough gels, while DXM only, are NASTY and can give you a horrible stomach ache. CCCs (I've never done them, for the record) can kill you on the first try, although I've heard you trip harder, but that's because your body is basically eating itself. See, CCCs, have a chemical in them that causes your liver to not be able to process the DXM quickly as needed, and you overload on it and die. Is really just best to take syrup, it cheaper also. But it up to you... Is really stupid drug.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> yeah cause whiskey is so much better for you than other drugs.


Lol, well DXM effects different people differently, whereas with whiskey you know what's going to happen :b


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow I almost forgot I robotripped like 3 or 4 times years ago. If you drink a lot its quite the ****ed experience. It's like being in another world, and it lasts for hours.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

mesaboog said:


> I've probably done dxm less than five times. I still can't decide if I like it, but I would do it again if I could. Um, I guess it made the SA go away, but it caused me to act like a zombie. And now I have bad derealization which others have mention with dxm.


Yea, probably contributed to my derealization.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

dax said:


> Wow I almost forgot I robotripped like 3 or 4 times years ago. If you drink a lot its quite the ****ed experience. It's like being in another world, and it lasts for hours.


Did you do it in like 1998? That's when my group of college pothead buddies got the idea from their other buddies. Our term was "Roboloading." I remember watching Great Expectations and seeing multiple Gwyneth Paltrows all over the movie theater. Couldn't tell you what the movie was about but I remember being incredibly moved by the music during the end. Lol, there probably wasn't any.

Whenever I have DXM in cold medicine it sticks me to the wall with anxiety. Definitely not a good feeling.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

KILL__JOY said:


> I dont see why anyone would want to do hardore drugs like that. The feelings are totally fake and they really **** up your brain. NOBODY has those awesome feelings, even the friendliest most extroverted person doesnt feel like that. If you wanna get ****ed up go get some whiskey.


If you hate who you are and want to take a vacation from yourself, how else do you do it?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sanspants08 said:


> Did you do it in like 1998? That's when my group of college pothead buddies got the idea from their other buddies. Our term was "Roboloading." I remember watching Great Expectations and seeing multiple Gwyneth Paltrows all over the movie theater. Couldn't tell you what the movie was about but I remember being incredibly moved by the music during the end. Lol, there probably wasn't any.
> 
> Whenever I have DXM in cold medicine it sticks me to the wall with anxiety. Definitely not a good feeling.


I don't remember the year but I'm pretty sure it was after that, more like after 2000 because I didn't start doing any kind of drugs until after the new millennium. I think robotripping is a pretty common term. Why do you ask?


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> yeah cause whiskey is so much better for you than other drugs.


WAYY better than other drugs. At least it wont turn your brain into swiss cheese, DUMBASS.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

dax said:


> I don't remember the year but I'm pretty sure it was after that, more like after 2000 because I didn't start doing any kind of drugs until after the new millennium. I think robotripping is a pretty common term. Why do you ask?


Oh yeah I think it is too lol. I was just thinking out loud and remembering what my friends called it. Anyway, I was curious because we're about the same age (I'm 30) and I wondered if you experimented with the drug at around the same time I did.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I did it three times. The first time was joyous, hilarious, effervescent even? Effervescent seems like the best word for it. Everything seemed very light and amusing. It sort of reminded me of mushrooms, only instead of feeling like I had roots growing from my brain into the earth, I felt like I was sitting back and watching a very absurd movie. I observed my sister while I was robotripping and I thought she was the most ridiculous, yet lovable, person I'd ever seen. I giggled a great deal.

But that was the only time I ever enjoyed DXM. The next two times it just made me sick, but I was high so I couldn't understand what I was supposed to do with my nausea. The third time I actually walked ten minutes through the forest until I found a river, where I spent some time lying on the riverbank and vomitting. Then I had a panic attack because I wasn't sure if I could get home again.

Now I cannot consume 'Tussin or anything that tastes remotely like 'Tussin. It is just too much of a barf-inducer.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Lol, well DXM effects different people differently, whereas with whiskey you know what's going to happen :b


believe me, drink enough whiskey and you'll have no idea what's going on.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

KILL__JOY said:


> WAYY better than other drugs. At least it wont turn your brain into swiss cheese, DUMBASS.


haha yeah cause alcohol has never caused brain damage either....


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> believe me, drink enough whiskey and you'll have no idea what's going on.


Lol well yeah. What I mean is that alcohol creates the same type of cognitive impairment in just about everyone, whereas the impairments brought on by DXM vary greatly from person to person.

Exp: If you drink a lot, you're gonna get drunk. If you use a bunch of DXM you may or may not see stuff that isn't there, you may or may not become paranoid, more comfortable, energetic or tired, etc. One is a CNS depressant and the other is a dissociative hallucinogenic. Relative predictability vs. not-sure-what-this-is-gonna-do.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I've done DXM 6 or 7 times and had a good or great trip every time. I've only been to the 1st and 2nd plateau however.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

DXM was fun the couple of times I did it. BUT, some people get hooked on it. Be careful, you don't want to end up like Ben, the guy on intervention. 




:b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

When I was in college, a kid in my apartment building overdoesed and died from DXM. His father found his body on the bedroom floor a day or two later. He had been buying DXM in its pure form over the Internet. 

It was pretty sad for me to sit there and watch as his family members found out about what happened. And then see the coronor removing the body...

If you're going to do that stuff, be careful.


----------

